# VGA to Component not working



## innes1203 (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey all,
Ive recently purchased a VGA to Component lead to allow me to watch movies on my brand new tv 

Ive got a vga connection on my laptop, and a component slot on my tv.
I plugged it in, and selected to clone the image from my laptop onto my tv.

But when I get onto the component screen on my tv, its just black.

Ive mucked around with resolutions and things, and got as far as getting a flickiering line on the bottom of the screen

Im wondering if ive forgotten a vital setting, or anything just to make this picture show!

Any help would be greatly appreciated
Thanks in advance, Innes.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi innes1203, and welcome to TSG.

Was the "VGA to Component lead" just basically a cable with different connectors on each end? If so, was it sold as specifically supporting your exact brand and model number of laptop?

If it is just a cable without any special electronics built-in, you need to use it with a computer that has a video controller that can switch the typical Red, Green and Blue analog video output signals into component video signals. Not all computers support this type of alternate video outputs on the VGA connector.

If you give us the manufacturer's names and exact model numbers of the computer and TV, we may be able to tell you if you can connect the TV to your computer with a simple adapter cable.


----------



## innes1203 (Feb 5, 2008)

its a simple cable with the 3 connections
sure
My tv is a panasonic TX-32LXD60
and my Laptop is a Dell Vostro 1700

Hope this helps, and thanks for the response


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I could not find any reference to video types supported on the VGA connector in the on-line documentation. That makes me tend to believe that the VGA connector only supports standard Red, Green, Blue (RGB) video and not component video.
http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/vos1700/en/OM/html/display.htm#wp1059347

Are you in the UK by some chance? The only information I could find for the Panasonic TX-32LXD60 were on UK sites. I could not find an on-line manual but I did find some product descriptions that were of some help. Your TV supposedly has two SCART inputs that support RGB video but no mention of any type of separate component video inputs. Does this page have an accurate description of your TV:

http://www.which.co.uk/reports_and_...ng/lcd_and_plasma_tvs/pp_excel_546_104273.jsp


----------



## innes1203 (Feb 5, 2008)

Im pretty sure it supports component, Ive heard from a lot of sources, friends, etc, its an alternative to HDMI.
Yeh im in the Uk, but am certain it does have a component input as it even says on the back and I can fit the wires in


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I did find a PDF file on the Panasonic UK site that said it was for the UK version of the TX-32LXD60. Not sure if the link below will work correctly.

http://techdocs.panasonic.co.uk/doc...ta/EU/TX26LXD600/OI/766512/BTX26_32LXD600.pdf

The set-up pages do show three grayed out component video jacks but none of connection diagrams ever show them being used. Even if it does have working component video inputs, I could not find any Dell documentation that suggested your computer could output component video on the VGA connector.

A VGA to SCART-RGB adapter cable might have a better chance of working for you.


----------



## innes1203 (Feb 5, 2008)

Hmm, yeh I see, ahh man
Yeh, but ive heard that its not a very good picture displayed for start, is that true?
I have another pc which has a DVI connection, my tv has an HDMI input, so hopefully that will be easier, and a better picture. And it will work :up:
Thanks for your help man, greatly appreciated


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

innes1203 said:


> H, but ive heard that its not a very good picture displayed for start, is that true?


Running RGB analog video through a VGA to SCART cable may actually give you the best an analog video picture that may even be a tiny bit better than component video. You would need to check if the video controller in the laptop can output a video format that matches the native resolution of the TV at a suitable sync signal timing.


----------



## innes1203 (Feb 5, 2008)

I have got an svideo slot. But I dont want to encount this problem again. 
I really dont know whether its my computer or tv, or even the wire itself. And as I want to play hd, s-video might not output it.
Ive got 3 choices
1) Use S-Video to Starct
2) Use VGA to Scart
3) Use an older laptop with a DVI output, and get a DVI to HDMI- But Im not sure if it will play better quality movies.

Thanks for any advice


----------

